# Possible move to Pfungstadt, Germany - HELP!



## Paco Finn (Mar 24, 2004)

Might be transfered but looking for knowledge of the area. Like my cycling and skiing and not much of a "flat-lander", so yes hills are prefered. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Hessen?*



Paco Finn said:


> Might be transfered but looking for knowledge of the area. Like my cycling and skiing and not much of a "flat-lander", so yes hills are prefered. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Pfungstadt's south of Frankfurt but closer to Darmstadt. You've got the Hartz mountains nearby to the North/North East, then there's the Odenwald south towards Darmstadt. West would, of course be the Rheingau. As a quickie and if you like the downhill scene, there's a course with a few runs down Berg Frankenstein that's shuttleworthy.

The German equivalent of MTBR is http://www.mtb-news.de. They've got a Frankfurt Forum, OdenWald/Bergstrasse forum and a Mainz/Wiesbaden forum as well as others. Yes it's in German, but google language tools are your friend.

If you don't mind driving 4+ hours, you've got the Alps. I recommend a ski club for the first few initial trips. Skip the Feldberg unless you like short runs.

You won't be the only mountain biker there.


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

hi there, i live within riding distance about (8 km) form the feldberg and theres some nice trails if you can find em. Odenwald is also something i would definitely reccomend for biking. As far as skiing goes I wouldnt recommend the Taunus (feldberg) region either, your going to have to drive a couple hours for that.


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

If you're up near frankfurt, don't forget willingen. Second the odenwald. Living near heidelberg has given me lots of options. 

For roadtrips-search the forums for rodalben. Many pics, nice trail. Go during the week to avoid the crowds. Also check out the triberg/schonwald area in the Schwarzwald for good riding.


----------



## techFiend (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi notaknob. I may be in Frankfurt this coming January and would love to mountain bike over there. I went to the forum but I don't speak German.

Do you have any recommendations as far as trails go? I ride aggressive XC over here in SoCal. Would there be 2-3 days worth of riding over there, close to Frankfurt? I need to know to take time off work and such. PM me. 

Thanks.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Frankfurt Ridin*



techFiend said:


> Hi notaknob. I may be in Frankfurt this coming January and would love to mountain bike over there. I went to the forum but I don't speak German.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations as far as trails go? I ride aggressive XC over here in SoCal. Would there be 2-3 days worth of riding over there, close to Frankfurt? I need to know to take time off work and such. PM me.


Frankfurt is out of my area of knowledge. Most of my riding was in the Heidelberg/Kaiserslautern/Mainz/Wiesbaden/Neustadt areas with a few trips up to Darmstadt.

As to Frankfurt itself, I'll quote Heide - "wo sind die Berge?" == Where are the mountains?

So you'll have to do some traveling outside to get in rides, but that's easily done with or without a car. But... If you don't know where the trails are, it's pretty hit and miss for finding decent single track.

I know if I were going, I'd be doing my damnedest to get in some riding. This is where I'd probably start looking. They've got some pretty detailed info on rides in the area. Touren, is of course, trails. Treffen is meeting. It appears that there are organized rides from several places there.

Bruce


----------



## andy1 (Jan 13, 2004)

techFiend said:


> Hi notaknob. I may be in Frankfurt this coming January and would love to mountain bike over there. I went to the forum but I don't speak German.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations as far as trails go? I ride aggressive XC over here in SoCal. Would there be 2-3 days worth of riding over there, close to Frankfurt? I need to know to take time off work and such. PM me.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Techfiend, Hi Notaknob,

I know the environment of Frankfurt and Darmstadt,
there are some good trails in the taunus „mountains", near to Frankfurt
and in the Odenwald „mountains" near to Darmstadt.

Here are some infos in English:
http://www.taunus.info/en/
http://www.taunus.info/en/news/webcam/

http://www.frankfurt-tourismus.de/c...ankfurt/frankfurt_visitor_tourism_office.html

If you want to see some good trails ride with me.
There are a lot of english speaking people coming to FFM (Frankfurt am Main) an I meet also some on the trails in the taunus ;-)

Yo can also write here - english in the german forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18
And I´m sure you will get answers in english.
(my Nick there is also „andy1")

sorry for my english, it´s not the best ;-)


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

*plenty of riding*



Paco Finn said:


> Might be transfered but looking for knowledge of the area. Like my cycling and skiing and not much of a "flat-lander", so yes hills are prefered. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nate


Nate don't sweat it. There's plenty of good riding in Germany within 4 hours of Pfungstadt. I live near Heidelberg and there are plenty of options within and hours drive. Heidelberg is just 30 min's south of Pfungstadt. As mentioned already there's plenty of riding right in the Odenwald. IN HD there's the Felsenmeer, Rocky Path, and Serpentine trails. There are a few runs over at Berg Frankenstein. Make sure to hit Rodalben. My favorite riding is in the Pfalzerwald. Hundreds of km's of good single track. Neustadt is my favorite starting point there. There you can hit downhill's of 2-km's on the red dot trail or the black and white hash mark trail.

To find good riding you just have to invest a little time and have some decent map skills. If you buy the "wanderkart" 1:25000 ratio maps, they have all the good single tracks labeled with dotted lines. If you ever need a short trip to show you a few decent rides just contact me through MTBR, Mark


----------



## stinky ho (Dec 9, 2004)

www.b40huckers.com

We were there at Berg Frankenstein yesterday, shuttle all day! Within 3 hours is Winterberg, Todtnau and Bad Wildbad...all good DH runs and some northshore/slope style.







Image was taken by a 9yr old...he was nice enough to put down his BMX and take some pics for us.


----------

